

HP Grooming webOS For Assault on Android, Apple iOS - hornokplease
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/HP-Grooming-WebOS-for-Assault-on-Android-Apple-iOS-707919/

======
forgotAgain
Color me skeptical. The whole idea of placing webOS on PC's strikes me as a
"well what else are we going to do with it" moment rather than a well thought
out plan.

They're going to have to show me a lot more before I take their plans
seriously.

